# SONY DCR-HC14E Driver Problems



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I seem to be having a little trouble with a new camcorder that I purchased a couple of days ago. The model is a Sony DCR-HC14E and the problem is concerning the driver...

I've tried installing the driver from the cd,
I've tried downloading an 'updated' driver from Sony,
I've tried a system restore, then trying again,

But on all occasions I get the message:

*"The was a problem when installing this driver. There seems to be missing entry. This could be because the INF was written for 1995 or sooner."*

They're not the exact words but that's the jist. My OS is Windows XP Home and I really wanna get my Movies onto the computer! How?

Any help given will be MUCH appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

If you uninstall the drivers and anything else related to the camera and just plug it in does XP recognize it...

I'm not familiar with vid cams but I would assume they are seen by the computer the same way as a still camera...

most are automaticlly recognized by XP...

look for it in My Computer as a removeable drive

buck


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

The very first time I plugge it in, without the software installed it didn't recognise it. However I'll try again and let you know what happens.


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok I've just tried it and this time it says that "the hardware was not installed because the wizard could not find the necessary software."

Any ideas?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

At the moment all I can add is to review to procedure in the manual and reinstall from scratch being careful to follow the instruction to the letter...some cams are very fussy about the install procedure...although I didn't think Sony was one of them...

you might also try typing to exact error message in a search at Google or The Sony help page

buck


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

I hate to play Devil's Advocate but I've tried all of that -- quite a few times!!

I'm almost convinced that it's something I'm not doing. Maybe something in my system settings but I just have no idea where to start to change it.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What makes you think it a system setting...

Do you have access to another computer to try it on?



> "The was a problem when installing this driver. There seems to be missing entry. This could be because the INF was written for 1995 or sooner."


In the error message does it say what might be missing?


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know, just a natural hunch.

No, all it mentions otherwise is that INF thing. See m y top post for the rough wording.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

back2magic said:


> No, all it mentions otherwise is that INF thing. See m y top post for the rough wording.


I saw that... 

sometimes "rough wording" is not enough...often times the *exact* message reveals alot



> Do you have access to another computer to try it on?


as in test the CD?


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm afraid I don't, no. I'll try it on my dad's laptop when he gets home, but at the moment it's not possible.

The part about the INF is the exact wording. It's the bit above which isn't exact.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Where did you get the drivers from besides the CD

I can't seem to find that exact model on the sony site

the usb drivers are available here but not free...

http://www.helpdrivers.com/ingles/listado/panel.asp?marca=Sony&perif=camaras

I assume you are connecting usb


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

I got the other driver from the My Sony section (for members) but I just got the same message.

I am using USB yes. Is there any way to know if that site will have the 'fixed' driver?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I think you need to contact Sony on this one---it makes no sense that inf files are missing from both the CD and the driver you downloaded from their site.


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

Exactly my views.

I have contacted Sony, I contacted them on Friday and still no response. I was just seeing if anyone here had an answer any quicker. Apparently Sony aren't the best at replying to customers in distress.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Is this the driver you tried...

http://www.sonydigital-link.com/DIME/downloads/downloads.asp?l=en&t=d&s=mdv

also might try it and the patch even though it says for 2000

buck


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, I tried that and the patch. 

Now you see what I mean whe I say I'm at a loose end!!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Guess I would have to agree...time to talk to Sony direct

although it would be interesting to see if it installs on another computer...

buck


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll give it a try and let you guys know how it all turns out. Hopefully I'll get a response from Sony within the next couple of days and I'll also let you know.

Thanks very much for your perseverance and support


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

no problem

please do report back incase someone else has the same issue

good luck

buck


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks!

I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Sony is known for miserable customer service.


----------



## back2magic (Nov 21, 2004)

I gathered as I still havn't gotten a response from them.

I tried the USB on my father's laptop and it streamed the footage straight away. There it's something on my PC. I think it may be something to with the 'INF'.

Now all I need to do is find out what INF means and get a new one  

One day


----------

